# Taylor County club needs members



## helo1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tayloy county club is on US 19 Taylor / Schley county line. 1900 acres Pines scrubs creeks and swamp 5 acre camp site water electric septic. 2 bath houses . Deer Turkey & Hogs. $850


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Apr 19, 2011)

how many members on the 1900 acres? how far are yall from butler?


----------



## helo1 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Taylor county club*

We are 18 miles south of Butler on US 19, not to ruffel any feathers, but we are not looking for any local members, we are all from Florida and do have a local that looks over our camp. We will take Georgia members we just want you to be a minimum of an hour away. With that said as of now we have 10 members our goal for this seasonis to put 16-18 but with the economy as it is and from talking to people we may only have 10 this season.


----------



## helo1 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Taylor /Schley still needs members*

still looking for members email for pics or info
$835 per year pines hard woods swamp elect water bath houses.
352-422-7068


----------



## helo1 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Schley / Turner counties*

Still need a few members club has camp site with water electric hook ups, two bath houses lots of deer some hogs.  Good group of guys some bring their wifes and kids, family club, $835


----------



## Forest Grump (May 1, 2011)

You have a PM.


----------



## Tikkat3Shooter (Dec 30, 2011)

yall still looking for memebers?


----------



## SC Hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

I would be interested but I'm too close for it.


----------



## gator32425 (Jan 3, 2012)

*interested*

what type rules do you have  do you have a lot of hardwoods on property  when are dues due


----------



## Jimmygreen (Jan 16, 2012)

*Interested Club member*

Please call me about a membership and other details about your club.


----------



## Bill23 (Jan 18, 2012)

SC Hunter said:


> I would be interested but I'm too close for it.



Yeah, me too.  

I don't guess owning a bunch of cattle and bringing down a bunch of free steak and beer will change your mind.  I only hunt in the afternoon and really just want to camp.  I like that you have a bath house.


----------



## presdon (Jan 19, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge we are full at this time.


----------



## witchera (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you guys looking for members for your club?  If so please let me know.


----------



## wesley258 (Feb 2, 2012)

I live in north ga and looking for a good club I have a small camper and would like to no more about your club,call me wesley #706-270-1413


----------



## dprince (Mar 3, 2012)

helo1 said:


> Tayloy county club is on US 19 Taylor / Schley county line. 1900 acres Pines scrubs creeks and swamp 5 acre camp site water electric septic. 2 bath houses . Deer Turkey & Hogs. $850



Hey I am interested in the club. Are any of the acs in, this club in Schley county?  

What are the rules on visitors?  My boyfriend likes to hunt with me and we have two girls that I hope will be interested in Turkey hunting.  

Please let me know, I work for Schley county government, and I can meet you on the property at any time.

Thanks


----------



## schleydog (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you still have openings  I am interested


----------



## gacracker67 (Jun 3, 2012)

schleydog........PM sent


----------



## lineman101 (Jun 4, 2012)

zell wood thats not far away good chance weve crossed paths


----------



## lineman101 (Jun 4, 2012)

ga cracker shoot me a phone # if you need members still


----------



## gacracker67 (Jun 5, 2012)

lineman.........PM sent


----------



## surfer (Jun 5, 2012)

PM if membership still open.


----------



## gacracker67 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sufer.......PM sent


----------



## lineman101 (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks for taking time to semd me your # we got a new lease in americus


----------



## Robert Harmon (Jan 3, 2013)

If you have any opening for 2013-14 let me know,thanks.


----------



## presdon (Jan 9, 2013)

This is a two year old post do not call


----------



## Robert Harmon (Jan 9, 2013)

Excuse me, wasn't planning on calling with out an invite, sorry about posting on your thread !!


----------



## gelejoje (Mar 1, 2013)

what is the problem with local members?


----------

